# 1964 Code 215 Dark Blue Interior



## colonial83 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi,
Any experts on the dark blue interior code 215 for '64? Ordered the "0"% gloss PPG #12754 for the top of dash. Also ordered the 60% gloss dark blue metalic PPG# 12737 for the lower dash and the rest of the interior. But it just seems too dark to me. It is super dark, darker than the seats, door panels and carpet.Is this right? It is what the books call for in everything I've read but the pictures I've seen of code 215 the lower dash seems lighter. Also is the steering wheel supposed to be this dark blue also or the same color of the exterior which will be Yorktown Blue? Thanks to anyone that can help me.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 has the same dark blue interior, and the seats and dash are the same color: a medium blue that is not that dark. My interior is original with original seats and dash paint, as well as steering wheel. The dash paint is LIGHTER than the seats, but not by much. The dash PAD is slightly darker than the seats, and matches the grab bar. ONLY slightly. The steering wheel is a little lighter than the seats. To me, it sounds like the paint you got is too dark. Try and find some original finish and match up with that. Look inside the glove compartment, in the lip area. Good luck..
Jeff


----------



## Pecosbill (Dec 9, 2008)

I've got the same problem with a 1964 that I'm restoring; the Ditzler paint that the books call for is way too dark. The original paint looks to have a good bit of a grayish metallic in it. I'm struggling to find the correct paint before the media blaster takes all the old paint off the car. Let me know what you find.


----------

